# New Badge of the RCMS?



## Gorgo (5 Aug 2019)

Was scanning through the Canadian Heraldic Authority's listings at the Governor General's website and I saw this:

https://reg.gg.ca/heraldry/pub-reg/project.asp?lang=e&ProjectID=3148&ShowAll=1

Is this some sort of new badge planned for members of the RCMS?


----------



## ModlrMike (5 Aug 2019)

I'm not so sure. It looks a lot like the badge that Air Force pers wear above their nametags.


----------



## MedCorps (5 Aug 2019)

This is a badge only worn by RCAF personnel in the RCMS in order to identify them as such, otherwise there would be no identifier, especially in short sleeves (3A) order of dress. 

Worn above the name tag. 

Cheers, 

MC


----------



## Blackadder1916 (5 Aug 2019)

MedCorps said:
			
		

> This is a badge only worn by RCAF personnel in the RCMS in order to identify them as such, otherwise there would be no identifier, especially in short sleeves (3A) order of dress.
> 
> Worn above the name tag.
> 
> ...



Is this a change to the badge or simply a "confirmation" of the design?  I'm embarrassed to admit I never really paid attention to the "air force" medical trade badge; I assumed that it was simply a resurrection of the original RCAF (the single service) medical branch collar badges.  The RCAF (and the RAF, RAAF and RNZAF . . .) medical badges were winged "caduceus" (twin serpents entwined around a staff) while the RCAMC and subsequently the CFMS badge had the "rod of Aesculapius" (single snake).


----------



## RubberTree (5 Aug 2019)

It was gold in colour and is now silver along with the other RCAF buttons and wings. I wonder if that necessitated a change in the document as well?


----------



## MedCorps (5 Aug 2019)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Is this a change to the badge or simply a "confirmation" of the design?



Confirmation of the design.  Authorized now in silver, as opposed to the original gold. 

MC


----------

